
Taskfit Public BETA improving personal productivity awaits testers - okasza
http://www.taskfit.com
======
okasza
Tired of multitasking? Had enough of chaos? Longing for an organized work
environment? Download Taskfit BETA, the desktop app for small businesses and
freelancers helping enhance personal productivity. Start cleaning up the mess
in your life!

